# Oil in intake plenum. Is this normal?



## bdg (Jan 9, 2006)

Well I diagnosed the #2 cylinder miss on my 93 GXE VG30E as a bad fuel injector (I hope! I'm about to replace them all). So last night I removed the upper and lower intake plenums to get at the fuel rails. I noticed that the lower plenum seemed very oily inside. Sure, there was plenty of carbon there, but also engine oil, especially around the center bolts down the middle and the gasket between the upper and lower plenums. That seemed strange to me. I expected it to be black with carbon deposits, but dry not wet with oil. 

So my question is, is this normal? Or does this indicate a bad PCV valve? Or some other problem perhaps?


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

I had the same thing when i did my injectors im pretty sure its just normal wear and tear just take some degreaser and clean it up befoe you install the new gaskets


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's very normal on these cars because of the PCV valve and the crankcase ventilation..

pics of mine several years ago with only 60k miles on it:
http://blehmco.com/pics/old_max/car/intake_manifold/


----------

